# Blinking File Folder + ? mark with a twist



## rjd230 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm having a problem on my mac laptop -- it froze, and on restarting, now defaults to the blinking file folder w/ question mark. I understand from reading postings that I likely need to try and restart from an original cd and/or try and fire wire some of my data to another machine (I'm mostly just looking to try and recover my data and then abandon ship on this machine). 

BUT, the added catch is that the cd/dvd drive in the laptop has not worked for some time. Is there a way that I can try some of the proposed fixes I keep reading about without using the machine's own cd/dvd drive? Can I fire wire to another laptop and try the fixes/loading from cd's, etc. from there? (and if so, how?)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Start up the Mac and as son as it goes "bong" hold down the option key. If there is a System Folder it can boot from, it will list it. If your hard drive shows up, click on it and then the arrow to boot from it. If that does not work you can do the Firewire drive mode, but you will need another Mac. Have both Macs off. Plug a Firewire cable into both Macs. Turn on the laptop and hold down the T key until you see the Firewire icon on the screen. Now you can turn the other Mac on and when it boots and gets to the Desktop, you will see an icon with your laptop's hard drive's name. You can copy your info from it to the other Mac.

What kind of Mac laptop is it? If you are really getting rid of it, I might know someone that would be happy to take it off of your hands :winkgrin:


----------



## canadian4evr (Apr 4, 2007)

Refer to http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1440

Gives step by step instructions on how to determine issue...


----------

